# Valve-Chef lehnt Verkauf ab: Lieber würde sich das Team "lieber auflösen"



## roobers (10. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Valve-Chef lehnt Verkauf ab: Lieber würde sich das Team "lieber auflösen"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Valve-Chef lehnt Verkauf ab: Lieber würde sich das Team "lieber auflösen"


----------



## Junge8 (10. September 2012)

endlich mal eine Spielefirma chef mit eier, ich meine wieviele spiele hatt EA schon versaut jüngstes Beispiel ist C&C4 und jetzt noch C&C Generals2.....


----------



## stockduck (10. September 2012)

Ihr solltet mal dringend die Fotos vom lieben Gabe aktualisieren.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zNFcXGnXhU


----------



## Odin333 (10. September 2012)

Junge8 schrieb:


> endlich mal eine Spielefirma chef mit eier, ich meine wieviele spiele hatt EA schon versaut jüngstes Beispiel ist C&C4 und jetzt noch C&C Generals2.....


 
Vielleicht hat das weniger mit "Eier haben" zu tun als ganz einfach damit, dass jemand, der offensichtlich rechnen kann, blöde Sprüche klopft.

1 Mrd. ist einfach lächerlich:
Valve: Erfolg mit PC-Spielen - Firmenwert auf bis zu 4 Milliarden Dollar geschätzt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. September 2012)

Junge8 schrieb:


> endlich mal eine Spielefirma chef mit eier, ich meine wieviele spiele hatt EA schon versaut jüngstes Beispiel ist C&C4 und jetzt noch C&C Generals2.....



Der Mann hat nicht nur Eier, sondern auch nen (gewaltigen ) Arsch in der Hose...


----------



## Vordack (10. September 2012)

In der Branche glaub ich  keinem mehr. Genau so ein PR-Geblubber wie hier alle Naselang von jedem 2. Entwickler kommt. Er ist doch nciht blöd. Er weiss genau daß EA bei den Spielern nicht so toll ankommt, also ist es für ihn nur positiv wenn er sich so äußert. 

Allerdings find ich den Gabe sympatisch


----------



## DjPahl (10. September 2012)

Ich find's immer wieder erstaunlich, wie man aus der einen News einen so langen Text zusammenschustern kann. Ich glaube, ich sehe hier auf der Seite mindestens 4(!!!)mal den gleichen Informationsgehalt - nur anders geschrieben. Selbst im Untertitel des oberen Fotos steht nochmal exakt das gleiche drin, wie in der Überschrift + den beiden Textblöcken...

Weniger ist da manchmal mehr....und ausserdem machen das fast ALLE Artikelschrieber hier bei PCGames 


Zum Artikel selber...
....
GOIL


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. September 2012)

Oh Gott, Valve von EA übernommen. Das wäre der ultimative Albtraum xD 
Dann würden innerhalb von 3 Jahren wahrscheinlich Half-Life 3, 4 und 5 rauskommen  Zum Glück ist Gabe vernünftig. Richtig so


----------



## Sakurai (10. September 2012)

Santa Gabe, ich will Dota 2 haben, sofort!^^


----------



## JerrY1992 (10. September 2012)

Er spricht mal wieder die Wahrheit aus. Alle hassen EA


----------



## stockduck (10. September 2012)

Sakurai schrieb:


> Santa Gabe, ich will Dota 2 haben, sofort!^^


 
Kannst ja eh offiziell kaufen... wo ist das problem?


----------



## bergerules (10. September 2012)

EA sucks...
That's it, that's all.


----------



## combine (10. September 2012)

Richtig so Gabe!
Alleine die Tatsache das Valve ein Gesicht hat (Gabe) und man sich unter EA keine Sau vorstellen kann spricht doch schon Bände


----------



## Skyzzed (10. September 2012)

Die Branche braucht mehr Leute wie Gabe, dann würde die durchschnittliche Qualität der Spiele wieder steigen, keine lieblos dahingeworfenen Geldquellen mehr
Meine (utopische) Lösung: Publisher auflösen und Developer subventionieren 
*Seufz* Träume...


----------



## Kerusame (10. September 2012)

nicht nur die branche, sondern die ganze welt bräuchte mehr leute wie gabe... gut optisch nicht unbedingt, aber wer lässt sich heutzutage nicht kaufen wenn der preis stimmt?!
kein politiker der welt würde sich die kohle durch die lappen gehen lassen!
naja, vl war es auch einfach nur zu "günstig" für gabe..


----------



## Mothman (10. September 2012)

Gabe hat 100% recht. Dieses Vorgehen ist in der Branche leider üblich (zumindest verfahren manche Firmen so). 
Ich musste das am eigenen Leibe erfahren. 
Mehrheit der Firmenanteile gekauft, ausgesaugt wie ein Vampir sein Opfer, die leere Hülle achtlos weggeworfen.

Aber Valve ist viel, viel zu groß und Gabe viel zu klever um sich aussaugen zu lassen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2012)

Der Mann ist ja auch nicht blöd, weil er genau weiß, was dann passieren würde. Wenn sie EA übernommen hätte, dann hätte es zum Beispiel erst einmal bedeutet, dass ihre Marken zu Tode ausgeschlachtet werden. Da käme dann mind. alle 2 Jahre ein neues Half Life, Left 4 Dead, Team Fortress usw. .  Marken würden generell zu Free-2-Play ausgelegt werden. DLCs würden alle etwas Kosten.

Sie würden einfach so lange verheizt werden, wie es Kohle bringt, danach würde EA sie einfach dichtmachen. So machen sie es doch schon seit 20 Jahren: Firmen kaufen, verheizen, dichtmachen. Als nächstes wird es da wohl leider Bioware erwischen.

Jeder Chef, der seine Firma wirklich liebt und das Medium Computerspiele liebt, würde diese doch nie an EA verkaufen. Da kann jemand seine Firma doch gleich dichtmachen. 



Mothman schrieb:


> Gabe hat 100% recht. Dieses Vorgehen ist in der  Branche leider üblich (zumindest verfahren manche Firmen so).
> Ich musste das am eigenen Leibe erfahren.
> Mehrheit der Firmenanteile gekauft, ausgesaugt wie ein Vampir sein Opfer, die leere Hülle achtlos weggeworfen.
> 
> Aber Valve ist viel, viel zu groß und Gabe viel zu klever um sich aussaugen zu lassen.


 
Das ist ja leider heute so üblich. Da werden nicht nur die Firmen verheizt, sondern auch die Menschen, die darin arbeiten.


----------



## Mothman (10. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> ..
> Jeder Chef, der seine Firma wirklich liebt und das Medium Computerspiele liebt, würde diese doch nie an EA verkaufen. Da kann jemand seine Firma doch gleich dichtmachen.


Gebe dir da recht. Möchte aber ergänzend anmerken,dass es nicht nur EA ist und nicht nur diese "Giganten". Sowas passiert auch im kleineren Rahmen.


----------



## Vordack (10. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Gebe dir da recht. Möchte aber ergänzend anmerken,dass es nicht nur EA ist und nicht nur diese "Giganten". Sowas passiert auch im kleineren Rahmen.



Ja, wenn man sich einen Lebenstraum (eigene Spielefirma) erfüllt denkt man vermutlich ganz anders darüber. Allerdings würde ich, wenn iich die Möglichkeit hätte wie er, das Angebot annehmen und den Rest des Lebens damit verbringen die Welt zu erkunden und es mit gut gehen zu lassen  KA was er fürn Teil von den Milliarden bekommen würde...


----------



## Vordack (10. September 2012)

combine schrieb:


> Richtig so Gabe!
> Alleine die Tatsache das Valve ein Gesicht hat (Gabe) und man sich unter EA keine Sau vorstellen kann spricht doch schon Bände


 
John Riccitello oder wie der heisst. Geschniegelter Krawattenträger  Der ist schon bekannt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> John Riccitello oder wie der heisst. Geschniegelter Krawattenträger  Der ist schon bekannt.


 War doch der, der noch mehr Geld aus den Spielern herausquetschen wollte, oder irre ich mich ?! ^^


----------



## nullskill (10. September 2012)

wenn das passieren würde könnte ich wohl viele spiele in kürze in den wind schreiben! ^^


----------



## MarauderShields (10. September 2012)

Ach schade, dabei hab ich mich schon so auf die jährlichen Half of Duty gefreut ^^


----------



## Vordack (10. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> War doch der, der noch mehr Geld aus den Spielern herausquetschen wollte, oder irre ich mich ?! ^^


 
Hört sich nach ihm an


----------



## ChiefScharief (10. September 2012)

Ein hoch auf Gabe!


----------



## baeumchen1 (10. September 2012)

ich wüsste auch nicht wieso diese Firma 1 Milliarde wert sein sollte.
was haben sie den in den letzten jahren rausgebracht?

half life 2 ist ja schon gefühlte 10 jahre alt
dota 2 f2p


----------



## Rabowke (10. September 2012)

baeumchen1 schrieb:


> ich wüsste auch nicht wieso diese Firma 1 Milliarde wert sein sollte.
> was haben sie den in den letzten jahren rausgebracht?
> 
> half life 2 ist ja schon gefühlte 10 jahre alt
> dota 2 f2p


*Steam*.


----------



## lenymo (10. September 2012)

Junge8 schrieb:


> endlich mal eine Spielefirma chef mit eier, ich meine wieviele spiele hatt EA schon versaut


 Wie viele Spiele EA schon versaut hat weiß ich nicht, ist auch deren Problem. Aber in Bezug auf diese News würde ich mir eher die Frage stellen wie viele Entwicklerstudios EA schon aufgekauft und zu Grunde gerichtet hat. Mir fallen da schon ein paar ein um nur die Besten zu nennen Origin-Systems, Westwood und Bullfrog .... dafür könnte ich EA bis heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiePoente (10. September 2012)

baeumchen1 schrieb:


> ich wüsste auch nicht wieso diese Firma 1 Milliarde wert sein sollte.
> was haben sie den in den letzten jahren rausgebracht?
> 
> half life 2 ist ja schon gefühlte 10 jahre alt
> dota 2 f2p


 
Valve hat mehr entwickelt als HL2 und Dota 2. Wie Rabowke bereits geschrieben hat: Steam. Und dann noch:

Half Life
Source Filmmaker
Team Fortress 1 und 2
Portal 1 und 2
Left 4 Dead 1 und 2
Half Life 2 Episode 1 und Episode 2
Alien Swarm
Counter Strike 
Counter Strike Source
Counter Strike Global Offensive

Und Spiele sind auch in diesem Fall nur einer der Faktoren, warum Valve von Interesse für andere Konzerne ist.
Bei Valve arbeiten auch jede Menge bekannte Leute die 20+ Jahre Erfahrung in der Branche haben.


----------



## Worrel (10. September 2012)

baeumchen1 schrieb:


> ich wüsste auch nicht wieso diese Firma 1 Milliarde wert sein sollte.
> was haben sie den in den letzten jahren rausgebracht?
> 
> half life 2 ist ja schon gefühlte 10 jahre alt
> dota 2 f2p


Nach Half-Life 2 haben Valve noch folgende Spiele rausgebracht:

HL2 EP 1+2
Portal
Portal 2
Team Fortress 2
Alien Swarm
Left 4 Dead 1+2
CS: Source
CS: GO
 (DOTA2)
nicht zu vergessen den Source Filmmaker und den Portal Editor

Von diversen anderen Projekten wie Steam Konsole, Virtual Reality Hardware oder Unterstützung von Mac & Linux mal ganz abgesehen.

_Heyyyyy ... ich sollte 5 Minuten schneller tippen _


----------



## Sirius89 (10. September 2012)

Ich mag den Mann.


----------



## MBcool (10. September 2012)

So einen Chef und Leitwolf brauchen wir eigentlich an jeder höheren Position unserer Gesellschaft! Der Kapitän geht schließlich immer mit seinem Schiff unter!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. September 2012)

baeumchen1 schrieb:


> ich wüsste auch nicht wieso diese Firma 1 Milliarde wert sein sollte.
> was haben sie den in den letzten jahren rausgebracht?
> 
> half life 2 ist ja schon gefühlte 10 jahre alt
> dota 2 f2p


 Lies den Artikel über Valve auf der Homepage der New York Times und du weisst warum die Firma soviel wert ist. 
Valve hat in den letzten 15 Jahren das (PC) Gaming mit vielen Innovationen bereichert, die sich wie z.B. Steam zum Teil als wegweißend herausgestellt haben. Allein mit Steam hat Valve das quasi Monopol auf digitale Distribution von Computerspielen. Damit ist die Firma eine Goldgrube der v.A. EA ganz übel hinterherrennt, was innovationen betrifft. 

Mal abgesehen davon hat Valve in den letzten Jahren vieles veröffentlicht und pflegt auch seine alten Spiele immer weiter durch kostenlose Content Patches, DLCs, Updates, Bugfixes, etc.


----------



## natsen (10. September 2012)

hier ist die antwort auf alles.


a message to EA Games - YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7S2o0-VeTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## think1 (10. September 2012)

Gabe Newell is einfach klasse!


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (10. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man sich einen Lebenstraum (eigene Spielefirma) erfüllt denkt man vermutlich ganz anders darüber. Allerdings würde ich, wenn iich die Möglichkeit hätte wie er, das Angebot annehmen und den Rest des Lebens damit verbringen die Welt zu erkunden und es mit gut gehen zu lassen  KA was er fürn Teil von den Milliarden bekommen würde...


 
Um sich das leisten zu können muss er dir Firma nicht verkaufen... der Mann ist auch so steinreich , das ist also nicht sein Problem denke ich. Denke auch das die 1 mrd. ein zu niedriges Angebot darstellten.


----------



## SpieleKing (10. September 2012)

Schade das nicht andere Entwickler so reagiert haben, bei einer EA übernahme =/ 
Ich sage dan schonmal im vorfeld RIP Bioware, war schön mit euch =(


----------



## Dentagad (10. September 2012)

Jo, RIP Bioware. Schade um die tollen Spiele früher.

Und natürlich super Valve.


----------



## agrarmemnon (10. September 2012)

Verstehe das permanente Gebashe gegen EA nicht. Ich finde nicht, dass mit EA alles den Bach runter ist. Was Bioware betrifft: sorry, aber deren NWN war grottiger als Dragon Age. Und das war vor EA Zeiten. Auch Tiberium Wars, Mirrors Edge, Dead Space, NfS:Most Wanted waren alles gute Games. Dass ein paar Ausrutscher in den Nachfolgern dabei sind, lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden. Da sind andere Publisher und Spielereihen genauso "fleissig". Und von Valve kam irgendwie wirklich nichts ausser Portal und Left4Dead.
Und Steam... welches sich nur durchgesetzt hat, weil die Lemminge ihre Rechte abgegeben haben und deswegen die ganze Entwicklung mit Aktivierungen, DLC begonnen hat. Wenn schon Gebashe, dann schon ein bisschen ausholen und nicht einfach "ich will nur Steam, alle anderen sind toof".


----------



## HerrKarl (10. September 2012)

Valve-Chef lehnt Verkauf ab: "Lieber würde ich das Team aufessen"


----------



## thege (10. September 2012)

agrarmemnon schrieb:


> Und von Valve kam irgendwie wirklich nichts ausser Portal und Left4Dead. Und Steam...



Du hast Counter-Strike, Team Fortress und Half Life vergessen. Das jeder dieser Titel mehr als nur 1 Teil hat brauche, ich denke mal, nicht erwähnen. Und "irgendwie wirklich nichts außer" ist gut. Die Spiele von Valve gehören nur zu den bestbewertesten Spielen die es gibt (Portal 2, Half Life 2) und jeden Cent wert sind.

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen haufenweise mittelmäßigen Spielen die EA da vom Stapel lässt und wenigen Top Produkten die Valve alle paar Jahre rausbringt, dann warte ich persönlich lieber ein paar Jahre!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. September 2012)

agrarmemnon schrieb:


> Verstehe das permanente Gebashe gegen EA nicht. Ich finde nicht, dass mit EA alles den Bach runter ist. Was Bioware betrifft: sorry, aber deren NWN war grottiger als Dragon Age. Und das war vor EA Zeiten. Auch Tiberium Wars, Mirrors Edge, Dead Space, NfS:Most Wanted waren alles gute Games. Dass ein paar Ausrutscher in den Nachfolgern dabei sind, lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden. Da sind andere Publisher und Spielereihen genauso "fleissig". Und von Valve kam irgendwie wirklich nichts ausser Portal und Left4Dead.
> Und Steam... welches sich nur durchgesetzt hat, weil die Lemminge ihre Rechte abgegeben haben und deswegen die ganze Entwicklung mit Aktivierungen, DLC begonnen hat. Wenn schon Gebashe, dann schon ein bisschen ausholen und nicht einfach "ich will nur Steam, alle anderen sind toof".


 
In ein paar Punkten gebe ich dir da sogar recht, in anderen wiederum absolut nicht.
Ja, Bioware und andere Entwickler die bei EA unter Vertrag sind, haben auch schon davor die eine oder andere Krücke abgeliefert. Aber eben auch großartige, mutige Titel die unter EA Rigide so nicht mehr möglich sind. Das Problem an so großen Publishern (und da ist EA bei Leibe nicht der einzige) ist, dass sie eben einzig und allein wirtschaftlich denken. Es wird eben das produziert, von dem von vornherein sicher ist, dass es sich gut verkauft. Da ist nur ganz selten mal nen Titel drunter der etwas mutiger gestaltet ist (Mirror's Edge z.B.). Ansonsten ist alles rein auf Gewinn ausgelegt, ohne Innovation, ohne Mut. So bekommen wir eben im 1-2 Jahresrythmus ein Call of Battlefield: A Need for Assassins 563 aufgetischt, mit marginalen Änderungen die wir Spieler und die Presse ganz brav als wahnsinnig tolle Features abfeiern. DLC Wahn ist da inbegriffen. Das ist keineswegs die Erfindung von Steam und Valve, sondern ist auf dem Mist der großen Publisher gewachsen --> Gewinnmaximierung.
Die Entwickler, die mit Steam kooperieren haben auch keinesfalls ihre Rechte abgegeben. Sprich doch mal mit Indieentwicklern die auf Steam veröffentlichen, verfolge ihre Blogs, etc. Die sind da sehr glücklich weil sie die volle Kontrolle über ihr Spiel und ihre Entwicklung behalten und Valve via Steam eine super Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hinlegt. 
Es stimmt allerdings, dass Valve eben auch mit der Onlineaktivierung eben über Steam ein Vorreiter war und über diese kann man sich natürlich vortrefflich streiten. Valve ist sicherlich kein Heilsbringer, aber sie pflegen ihre Titel vortrefflich, der Support und die Weiterentwicklung der eigenen Spielemarken sucht inzwischen seinesgleichen. Die Spiele sind alle (!) offen für Mods, es gibts frei ein Source SDK, es werden ständig neue Inhalte für die Spiele nachgeliefert und selbst so alte Schinken wie HL2 werden noch gepatcht. Such das mal bei nem anderen Entwickler. 
Wenn differenziert betrachten, dann auch richtig und nicht nur andersrum gegen Steam bashen. 

Edit: Und was hier auch am laufenden Band verwechselt wird: EA ist ein *Publisher* und Valve in erster Linie ein *Entwickler*. Das sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche paar Stiefel!!!


----------



## diabolix17 (10. September 2012)

Wenn Valve von EA aufgekauft wird, laufe ich Amok. Valve ist für mich ein tolles Entwicklerstudio, bei dem ich mich auf die Spiele immer wieder freue und EA ein geldgieriger Verein, der sich nur überlegt, wie er am meisten Geld machen kann. Dabei kommen dann so Scheißspiele raus.


----------



## soldier1990 (10. September 2012)

XD wenns wirklich passiert lauf aber bitte bei ea amok


----------



## Prisco (10. September 2012)

Ein Mann mit Bauch und Herz!  Er denkt an seine Jungs und möchte sie vor Schaden bewahren. Das finde ich wirklich Klasse!


----------



## MisterSmith (10. September 2012)

Was ich wirklich schon lustig finde, dass Valve hier mit Half-Life 2 verteidigt wird, auf die Frage welche Spiele sie in den letzten Jahren herausgebracht haben.

Nur mal zur Erinnerung, das Spiel ist von 2006 und mittlerweile haben wir in drei Monaten 2013....

Team Fortress 2->2007
Portal ->2007

Left 4 Dead( 2008 ) war ursprünglich überhaupt nicht von Valve, da wurden glaube ich die Turtle Studios gekauft. Alien Swarm war ebenfalls nicht von Valve, die haben das Team angeheuert um Alien Swarm auf die Source Engine zu portieren, gab es zuvor aber schon für die UT 2004 Engine.

Aber ist mir recht das so wenige Spiele von Valve kommen, dann verpasse ich auch potenziell automatisch weniger Spiele. 

EDIT: Bei Portal ist es ähnlich, wie ich gerade gelesen habe:


> Das komplette Entwicklungsteam wurde von Valve für die Entwicklung von Portal engagiert.


----------



## z3ro22 (10. September 2012)

stimmt durch aus mister smith.

hl3 wird auch noch sicher ewig dauern...


----------



## ssc235 (10. September 2012)

diabolix17 schrieb:


> Wenn Valve von EA aufgekauft wird, laufe ich Amok. Valve ist für mich ein tolles Entwicklerstudio, bei dem ich mich auf die Spiele immer wieder freue und EA ein geldgieriger Verein, der sich nur überlegt, wie er am meisten Geld machen kann. Dabei kommen dann so Scheißspiele raus.


 
Ganz ehrlich, ich war bisher noch mit keinem EA-Titel unzufrieden, denn ich gespielt habe. Was sind denn deiner Meinung nach "Scheißspiele"? Und inwiefern ist EA geldgieriger als andere Publisher? Jede Firma versucht ihre Gewinne zu maximieren, denn ansonsten würden sie in der heutigen Welt nicht lange existieren. Und für eine Firma an der Börse, die stark auf ihre Aktionäre angewiesen ist, zählt das noch viel mehr. Deshalb lässt man sich auch bei einem Milliarden-Unternehmen wie EA nicht auf großartige Abenteuer ein. So funktioniert unsere Wirtschaft nun mal.


----------



## agrarmemnon (10. September 2012)

@Lightbringer:

Dieser ganze von Service von Valve sehe ich zwiegespalten. Valve macht ja nur noch Neuaufbereitung von ihren alten Gamegeschichten. L4D 1+2, Portal 1+2, Team Fortress 1+2, HL 1+2, CS 1+2... Bald kommt wohl die dritte Iteration... Das ist doch echt zum Gähnen. 
Im Grunde genommen machen sie es genauso wie jeder andere. Kein Risiko mehr eingehen, nur noch auf vertraute Marken setzen und diese ausschlachten mit DLC usw. solange es noch geht.
Auch deren Patchsupport über Jahre hinweg scheint eher Routine: sie finden einen Bug in der Engine und können dann all ihre Source Games damit updaten. Aber notwendig ist es nicht, denn die meisten Bugs sind höchstwahrscheinlich schon mit den ersten 2 Patches nach Release behoben. Und dass die späteren Updates soviel nützen wage ich ernsthaft anzuzweifeln.
Was die Nachlieferung von Contents betrifft: DLC... damit sind schon viele Spiele kastriert worden. Aber das ist natürlich keine Schuld die man nur Valve zuschieben kann, sondern eine Entwicklung die sich so ergeben hat aus verschiedenen Gründen... aber ich würde das nicht als positives Argument werden.

Mods als Content hingegen entstehen durch Anstrengung der Community nicht durch Valve selber. Nur weil ein SDK freigegeben wurde, ist das noch lange kein Grund das als extra Pluspunkt darzustellen. Dasselbe bei den ganzen Unreal Mods, oder Elder Scrolls Mods. Überall wo es ein SDK gibt, gibt es auch eine mehr oder weniger große Community. Es ist nett wenn es sowas gibt, aber auch nicht mehr. Gerade bei Leuten die viel Zeit in größere Modifikationen investieren muss ich mich wundern, warum die nicht den Schritt weg von einem streng gebundenen SDK zu einer richtigen Game Engine machen. Programmieren muss man in beiden, aber man hat zumindest das Recht sein Werk zu verkaufen im Gegensatz zu reinen Mods.

Dass Indiegames von der Plattform Steam profitieren können - dem stimme ich zu. Wer auch immer es schafft als Indieentwickler auf Steam zu kommen, der hat gute Chancen seine Ideen auch weiterhin verwirklichen zu können, weil er einfach Zugang zu vielen Spielern hat, und mehr Geld umsetzen kann. Meistens kommt Innovation und Experimente nur von diesen Indieentwicklern, nicht aber von Valve selber. Sagen wir mal so, dafür finde ich Steam gut. Es gab zwar ähnliche Plattformen auch vorher, aber die waren weitaus nicht so bekannt.
Ja, das wird es sein, was Valve so wertvoll macht. Nicht ihre Games, sondern was sie mit Steam aufgebaut haben... (wie bereits von Rabowke erwähnt)


----------



## DarthDevil (10. September 2012)

ssc235 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich war bisher noch mit keinem EA-Titel unzufrieden, denn ich gespielt habe. Was sind denn deiner Meinung nach "Scheißspiele"? Und inwiefern ist EA geldgieriger als andere Publisher? Jede Firma versucht ihre Gewinne zu maximieren, denn ansonsten würden sie in der heutigen Welt nicht lange existieren. Und für eine Firma an der Börse, die stark auf ihre Aktionäre angewiesen ist, zählt das noch viel mehr. Deshalb lässt man sich auch bei einem Milliarden-Unternehmen wie EA nicht auf großartige Abenteuer ein. So funktioniert unsere Wirtschaft nun mal.


 also mir würden da als gute beispiele meine einstmalig geliebten spieleserien need for speed und command and conquer einfallen. zwei große serien, die ea mit ihrer geldgierigen fließbandproduktion total gegen die wand gefahren haben.
das ea geldgieriger ist als jede andere firma der branche, da würde ich auch durchaus zustimmen. die sehen einfach gar nix mehr, qualität ist ihnen kaum noch was wert. das sie valve aufkaufen wollten passt da auch perfekt ins bild, es ist typisch für ea sich gute entwickler mit starken marken einzuverleiben, diese dann bis aufs blut auszuquetschen bis nichts  mehr zu holen ist, um selbige studios dann zu schließen um zum nächsten opfer weiterzuziehen.


----------



## rstaar (10. September 2012)

Auch wenn ich die fette Qualle aus anderen Gründen nicht mag, kann ich seine Aussage absolut nachvollziehen. Wenn EA etwas kauft, dann nur um es auszubeuten und tot zurückzulassen. Typisches Heuschreckenverhalten.
Jüngstes Beispiel ist ja eigentlich nicht Bioware, sondern Popcap. Die sind zwar nicht unbedingt für große Spiele bekannt, aber dafür umso mehr für die kleinen Pausenfüller wie Plants vs Zombies oder Bejeweled. Popcap wurde dadurch bekannt und auch millionenschwer, und folglich wurde auch eine Heuschrecke wie EA darauf aufmerksam. Im Juli 2011 kam der Deal zustande, EA kaufte Popcap für 750 Millionen Dollar, und nur ein Jahr später verkündet der Popcap-Chef die ersten Entlassungen, die sicher nicht die letzten sein werden. Selbstverständlich haben die Entlassungen laut offiziellen Blog nichts mit EA zu tun, sondern mit angeblich schlechten Zahlen.
Schon komisch, dass ein Unternehmen, dem es richtig gut ging, in nur einem Jahr derart schlechte Zahlen aufweist, dass es Mitarbeiter entlassen muss. Hat ganz sicher nichts mit EA zu tun... *tätschel*
Daher hat der Gabe absolut Recht. Bei anderen Übernahmen durch EA wird es nicht anders aussehen.


----------



## DarthDevil (10. September 2012)

rstaar schrieb:


> Typisches Heuschreckenverhalten.


 also ich würde sie eher mit einem vampir vergleichen, festbeißen und leer saugen


----------



## newt2007 (10. September 2012)

Lieber würde sich das Team auflösen!
Geil xD
Ach Valve *.*


----------



## Cityboy (10. September 2012)

Ich hab mir ( bisauf die Bioware Produkte wie Masseffect 1-3 und Dragon Age1,2) keine Titel von EA geholt--- doch... Fifa 12 und die beiden Dead Space Teile ( die ich immernoch nicht durch hab) ... Aber sonst .... das Vertrauen in dieses Unternehmen ist schon vor Jahren entschwunden ... keine Liebe mehr, keine Vorfreude auf neues, keine interesannten Ideeen mehr ... nur Geld gier, Konkurenz vernichtung, Spieler und Käufer Ausbeutung, und hinterhältige Interaktionen. EA ... ich hasse dich!!! Und gebe es ne Möglichkeit deinen treiben ein Ende zu setzen, ich wäre der erste der sich daran beteiligt.


----------



## Peter23 (10. September 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Was ich wirklich schon lustig finde, dass Valve hier mit Half-Life 2 verteidigt wird, auf die Frage welche Spiele sie in den letzten Jahren herausgebracht haben.
> 
> *Nur mal zur Erinnerung, das Spiel ist von 2006* und mittlerweile haben wir in drei Monaten 2013....
> 
> ...



Es ist aus dem Jahr 2004.


----------



## scherzeking (10. September 2012)

Hier ein passendes Bild dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theNDY (11. September 2012)

Das EA in der Lage sein wird Valve zu übernehmen, würde ich eher für unwahrscheinlich halten. Wäre aber ein logischer Schritt aus Sicht von EA. Das Hauseigene Portal Origin ist ein Witz in Tüten, die Spiele werden von Mal zu Mal schlechter und reihenweise Nutzer schießen sich lieber ins Knie (mich eingeschlossen) als noch ein Spiel von dem Unternehmen zu kaufen.


----------



## devflash (11. September 2012)

Verständlich was der liebe Gabe da von sich gibt, die Zeiten als man das EA Logo noch mit Respekt betrachtet hat sind lange vorbei.


----------



## Corsa500 (11. September 2012)

agrarmemnon schrieb:


> Dieser ganze von Service von Valve sehe ich zwiegespalten. Valve macht ja nur noch Neuaufbereitung von ihren alten Gamegeschichten. L4D 1+2, Portal 1+2, Team Fortress 1+2, HL 1+2, CS 1+2... Bald kommt wohl die dritte Iteration... Das ist doch echt zum Gähnen.
> Im Grunde genommen machen sie es genauso wie jeder andere. Kein Risiko mehr eingehen, nur noch auf vertraute Marken setzen und diese ausschlachten mit DLC usw. solange es noch geht.
> Auch deren Patchsupport über Jahre hinweg scheint eher Routine: sie finden einen Bug in der Engine und können dann all ihre Source Games damit updaten. Aber notwendig ist es nicht, denn die meisten Bugs sind höchstwahrscheinlich schon mit den ersten 2 Patches nach Release behoben. Und dass die späteren Updates soviel nützen wage ich ernsthaft anzuzweifeln.
> Was die Nachlieferung von Contents betrifft: DLC... damit sind schon viele Spiele kastriert worden. Aber das ist natürlich keine Schuld die man nur Valve zuschieben kann, sondern eine Entwicklung die sich so ergeben hat aus verschiedenen Gründen... aber ich würde das nicht als positives Argument werden.
> ...



Oh, es gibt einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen dem was EA und Valve mit ihren Marken machen. EA schnappt sich große Marken und zwingt davon einen Teil nach dem anderen, oft auch mit nachlassender Qualität, auf einen übersättigten Markt und denken generell in jeder Situation nur: Wie könnten wir damit jetzt noch mehr Geld machen?

Bei Valve hingegen ist es eher so, dass sie ihre traditionellen Marken haben, von denen sie alle Jubeljahre einen Teil rausbringen, und der dazwischen immer schön supportet wird. Es wird was für die Fanbase geboten auch abseits des Mainstreams (siehe DoDS was immer noch aktuell ist und gepatcht wird). Natürlich geht Valve auch hier keine größeren Risiken ein, aber der Zugang zur Weiterführung einer Marke ist halt bei ihnen viel kundenfreundlicher: Sie machen ein Spiel weil sie merken, dass die Fans es wollen und es ihnen gerade auch passt. 
Und Valve war schon teils mutig oder innovativ, sie haben Portal als Experiment rausgebracht und es ist eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe, wäre nie passiert hätten sie dem Studententeam nicht unter die Arme gegriffen.

Auch die Art WIE ihre Spiele gestaltet sind, wirken nicht wie absolutes Ausquetschen. Der von dir so abgekanzelte Mod-Support ist einer der wichtigsten Faktoren in Sachen Langzeitmotivation von Spielen und der größte Feind der kostenpflichtigen DLCs - trotzdem unterstützt sie Valve konsequent bei all ihren Spielen. Unabhängig davon wie aufwendig das technisch nun ist oder nicht - es spiegelt eine Markthaltung wieder die mir so sehr gefällt. Und DLCs sind bei Valve ja generell auch kostenlos. Nenne mir eine Marke die Valve "ausgeschlachtet" hat, indem sie mit immer neuen forcierten Inhalten Geld scheffeln wollten. Es wird dir nicht gelingen 

Btw: Neverwinter Nights war "grottig"??
So ein Schwachsinn, es war qualitativ einwandfrei und vor allem für Kenner und Fans von AD&D und tiefgehender Rollenspielmechanik eine wahre Spielwiese. Es ist vielleicht deine Meinung, dass es nich ganz so gut war wie andere BW-Titel, aber garantiert nicht GROTTIG. Ich persönlich fands sogar besser als Dragen Age Origins, was somit ganz klar mein zweitliebstes BW-Spiel darstellt, gefolgt von KotoR


----------



## doomkeeper (11. September 2012)

Bioware wird sehr bald als nächstes dran sein.
http://i.imgur.com/zFrTB.jpg 

Dice wird auch immer mehr drunter leiden aber dennoch durch Battlefield
wohl das Zugpferd bleiben.
Tochterfirma sei Dank, wird Dice noch am "besten" wegkommen.

Alle anderen Studios unter EA kriegen Probleme.

Zum Thema Valve vs EA braucht man nix dazu sagen.
Jeder kennt meine Meinung über Valve und EA.
Und wenn schon EA wirklich Valve Angebote gemacht hat dann
bestätigt das eigentlich wie hilfslos sie in wirklichkeit sind.

Wie ein Virus versuchen die sich nur auszubreiten. Immer mehr und mehr, aber
selbst etwas großartiges auf die Beine stellen können die nicht.

Gabe tut der Branche wirklich gut und sein Erfolg sei ihm gegönnt.
Steam bzw. Valve ist, mMn, das letzte stabile Standbein auf der PC Platform
und es soll auch so bleiben.

Ansonsten kann ich mein Hobby komplett wegschmeissen.

Bravo 
Ich freu mich schon auf Half Life 3, neue Verkaufsrekorde und ein
total ausgelastetes Steam 

Da kann EA noch so viele Battlefields und Mass Effects rausbringen.

Die Marke Half Life muss für immer Valve gehören und nie im Leben einem Giganten wie EA.

Oh gott wenn ich dran denk.
Half Life Origins
Left for Dead Most Wanted
Portal Effect
Team Space
Warfighter Strike Max Destruction Edition

etc.pp

Ich bin sowieso verwundert dass Valve ihre Spiele über EA vertreiben lässt....
hab doch gewusst dass EA Blut lecken wird


----------



## CardinaleRatzinger (11. September 2012)

+100


----------



## Turican76 (11. September 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dice wird auch immer mehr drunter leiden aber dennoch durch Battlefield
> wohl das Zugpferd bleiben.



Nicht mehr lang.
Die BF Qualität nimmt nach BF2 extrem ab.BF3 ist Heute nur noch eine Call of Duty Kopie mit Papierfahrzeuge.

Was bringt die gute Grafik und Sound wenn das Gameplay aus rumhüpfen,dauersprinten und Dauerfeuer besteht


----------



## MisterSmith (11. September 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Es ist aus dem Jahr 2004.


 Stimmt.


----------



## Worrel (11. September 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Was ich wirklich schon lustig finde, dass Valve hier mit Half-Life 2 verteidigt wird, auf die Frage welche Spiele sie in den letzten Jahren herausgebracht haben.


Nur weil die Frage impliziert, daß sie seit Half-Life 2 *nichts *mehr rausgebracht hätten. Und das ist schlicht falsch.



> Left 4 Dead( 2008 ), ... Alien Swarm, ... Portal ...war ursprünglich überhaupt nicht von Valve...


Da der Name Valve als "Entwickler" genannt wird, kannst du davon ausgehen, daß Valve das Spiel entwickelt hat. 

Was genau ist denn jetzt das Problem daran, daß die Macher eines Studentenprojekts die Idee für die Portal Mechanik hatten und daraufhin bei Valve eingestellt wurden, um das Ganze mal professionell zu machen?

Es ist ja nicht so, daß das Portal, was wir jetzt kennen, genauso erschienen wäre, wenn sie das in Heimarbeit selbst erstellt hätten...
und vor allem: wann? (siehe Black Mesa Mod)


----------



## Worrel (11. September 2012)

agrarmemnon schrieb:


> Mods als Content hingegen entstehen durch Anstrengung der Community nicht durch Valve selber. Nur weil ein SDK freigegeben wurde, ist das noch lange kein Grund das als extra Pluspunkt darzustellen.


Der Portal Editor stellt aber alles bisher dagewesene im Shooterbereich in den Schatten: SO einfach konnte man noch nie einen Level erstellen - und das Ganze noch ingame!


----------



## MisterSmith (11. September 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> ...Was genau ist denn jetzt das Problem daran, daß die Macher eines Studentenprojekts die Idee für die Portal Mechanik hatten und daraufhin bei Valve eingestellt wurden, um das Ganze mal professionell zu machen?...


 Es ist überhaupt kein Problem, nur Frage ich mich was eigentlich die ganzen ursprünglichen Entwickler machen, ich glaube es ist kein Zufall dass es erst kürzlich eine News gab, bei dem einer der Entwickler von Half-Life 1 sich von Valve verabschiedet hat.

Und es ist ja nicht nur Portal. Aber wie gesagt mir ist es recht, aber ich denke bei nahezu allen anderen Entwicklern die ein Episodenformat ankündigen und es nicht abschließen würden diese vermutlich in der Luft zerrissen werden.

Liegt aber sehr wahrscheinlich daran, dass Valve soviel kostenlosen Zusatzcontent macht. Aber es ist trotzdem irgendwie merkwürdig. Gut wenn Valve in nächster Zeit Half-Life 2 Episode 3 für die Besitzer von HL2 + Ep 2 kostenlos nachschiebt, will ich nichts gesagt haben.


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Es ist überhaupt kein Problem, nur Frage ich mich was eigentlich die ganzen ursprünglichen Entwickler machen, ich glaube es ist kein Zufall dass es erst kürzlich eine News gab, bei dem einer der Entwickler von Half-Life 1 sich von Valve verabschiedet hat.
> [...]


Vllt. hat Valve das gleiche Problem wie 3D Realms ... keine straffe Führungshand bei der Realisierung von neuen Projekten? 
Nur im Gegensatz zu 3D Realms wird Valve genug Kapital haben um eben *nicht* die Hufe zu strecken!


----------



## NineEleven (11. September 2012)

Diese Monopolgier von EA wird mir langsam ein echter Dorn im Auge!


----------



## MisterSmith (11. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vllt. hat Valve das gleiche Problem wie 3D Realms ... keine straffe Führungshand bei der Realisierung von neuen Projekten? ....


 Was aber nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muss, wenn es denn überhaupt neue Projekte gäbe. Man kann meiner Meinung nach beides übertreiben in die eine sowie in die andere Richtung.


Rabowke schrieb:


> ....Nur im Gegensatz zu 3D Realms wird Valve genug Kapital haben um eben *nicht* die Hufe zu strecken!


Das könnte aber auch eine der Gründe sein, durch Steam sind sie vermutlich nicht mehr gezwungen überhaupt irgendetwas herauszubringen.


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2012)

NineEleven schrieb:


> Diese Monopolgier von EA wird mir langsam ein echter Dorn im Auge!


... und bei Steam ist das Monopol bei der digitalen Distribution in Ordnung?


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. September 2012)

Gabe ist so ziemlich der letzte Videospiel-Nerd unter den Majors. Er soll sich bloß nicht kaufen lassen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und bei Steam ist das Monopol bei der digitalen Distribution in Ordnung?


 Ich denke er meint mehr EAs unersättlichen Hunger auf andere Entwickler (= Kaufrausch ) und die vollkommene Kontrolle über jedes einzelne Studio (was ja auch evtl. Schließungen miteinbezieht).
Valve wird kaum auf jeden, der in seinem Katalog aufgeführt wird, besonderen Einfluß ausüben.


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint mehr EAs unersättlichen Hunger auf andere Entwickler (= Kaufrausch ) und die vollkommene Kontrolle über jedes einzelne Studio (was ja auch evtl. Schließungen miteinbezieht).
> Valve wird kaum auf jeden, der in seinem Katalog aufgeführt wird, besonderen Einfluß ausüben.


Mir ging es um das Wort Monopol ... also das er EA vorwirft, dass sie ein Monopol erreichen wollen. Nur darf bzw. sollte man nicht vergessen, das Valve genau das gleiche Ziel hat. 

Deine Herleitung, warum EA böse ist und Valve nicht, kann man auch anders ausdrücken: Valve stellt sehr wohl Anforderungen an Entwickler und Publisher, die über Steam ihre Spiele vertreiben wollen.  

Des Weiteren schreibt Valve mir sehr wohl vor, wie ich was zu nutzen habe ... Steam ist ein reines DRM System, egal wie "gut" getarnt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mir ging es um das Wort Monopol ... also das er EA vorwirft, dass sie ein Monopol erreichen wollen. Nur darf bzw. sollte man nicht vergessen, das Valve genau das gleiche Ziel hat.
> 
> Deine Herleitung, warum EA böse ist und Valve nicht, kann man auch anders ausdrücken: Valve stellt sehr wohl Anforderungen an Entwickler und Publisher, die über Steam ihre Spiele vertreiben *wollen*.


Wollen ja, aber nicht müssen.

Wer dagegen einmal in EAs Rachen gelandet ist, der kann es sich wohl kaum noch aussuchen, oder ?


----------



## Vordack (11. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... Steam ist ein reines DRM System, egal wie "gut" getarnt.



Naja, so simpel solltest Du wirklich nicht denken. Viele die das lesen denken selber nicht weit genug um zu kapieren daß es nicht so ist. Da stärkst Du nur deren unwissen.

Die ganzen Vorteile, die ich durch Steam habe, ganz unabhängig vom DRM, sprechen eine andere Sprache. 

Natürlich ist Steam auch ein DRM System, doch Steam nur darauf zu reduzieren ist schon etwas armselig 

Ähnlich wie WOW als Chatprogramm mit grafischer Benutzeroberfläche zu titulieren  Und es ernst zu meinen 

edit: aber Du stehst ja heute unter Stress, alles gut ;D


----------



## MisterSmith (11. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Naja, so simpel solltest Du wirklich nicht denken. Viele die das lesen denken selber nicht weit genug um zu kapieren daß es nicht so ist. Da stärkst Du nur deren unwissen.


 Eigentlich ist es genau umgekehrt. Alleine schon wie oft ich gelesen habe von 'Meinen Spielen in Steam', ist schon der erste fatale Irrtum.

Der Steam Account ist geliehen, genau wie alle Spiele die darin enthalten sind, 'Meine Spiele' ist also zu 100% falsch, die Spiele haben einem nie gehört und werden einem nie gehören. Oder besser gesagt, sie stehen einem nie zur freien Verfügung.

Und das verstehen die allerwenigsten oder wollen es vielleicht auch nicht wahrhaben, vermutlich weil nicht sein kann was nicht sein darf.


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> [...]
> Natürlich ist Steam auch ein DRM System, doch Steam nur darauf zu reduzieren ist schon etwas armselig
> [...]


Wo hab ich Steam nur darauf reduziert? 

Das meinte ich doch mit [...]_egal wie "gut" getarnt._. Natürlich bietet Steam gewisse Vorteile und einen Luxus bzw. Bequemlichkeit wie keine optischen Medien, Patchsystem etc.pp. ... nur ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass Steam ein DRM System oberster Güte ist.

Kannst du einzelne Steamspiele ohne Probleme verleihen? Kannst du nicht mehr benötigte Spiele ohne Probleme verkaufen?

Nein, geht nicht. Darum finde ich das so lustig, dass sich viele Leute über die Aussagen bzgl. gebrauchter Spiele im Konsolenbereich aufregen, aber beim PC soetwas schon lange (!) "normal" ist. Google doch einfach mal nach Meinungen zum Thema Gebrauchtspielemarkt ... wo gibt es sowas noch für den PC? Garnicht.

*Ich* kann meine 360 Spiele ohne Probleme an Kumpels verleihen, verkaufen oder sonst was damit machen. Also bevor du hier mit Wörtern wie "armselig" rumhantierst, sollste man die Sache schon objektiv betrachten und da gibt es, so leid es mir tut, nur eine Aussage: Steam hat das DRM System auf dem PC 'salonfähig' gemacht & lebt es in Reinkultur.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *Ich* kann meine 360 Spiele ohne Probleme an Kumpels verleihen, verkaufen oder sonst was damit machen. Also bevor du hier mit Wörtern wie "armselig" rumhantierst, sollste man die Sache schon objektiv betrachten und da gibt es, so leid es mir tut, nur eine Aussage: Steam hat das DRM System auf dem PC 'salonfähig' gemacht & lebt es in Reinkultur.


Der letzte echte Vorteil von Konsolen  Ich hab in letzter Zeit auch manche neuen Titel (Ghost Recon, Max Payne 3 , ...) auf der Box gespielt weil ich sie mir von Freunden und bekannten leihen konnte.  Diese Zeiten sind auf dem PC schon lange vorbei und werden wohl auch mit der neuen Konsolengeneration insgesamt Geschichte sein 

Das zum Einen, und so sehr und so viel ich Steam Nutze: Mir stinkt die Monopolstellung. Aus Monopolen ist noch nie was gutes erwachsen ausser, dass die Firma die das Monopol inne hat irgendwann die Preise und den Markt diktieren kann. Steam bräuchte dringend Konkurenz - und zwar ernst zunehmende und nicht so halbgare Versuche wie Origin. 
Sonst wird noch deutlicher, was auch heute schon gut erkennbar ist: Valve kann beliebig diktieren wieviel ein Titel zu kosten hat, setzt die Preise für PC Spiele in digital Distribution mehr oder weniger willkürlich fest. Zu sehen ist das wunderprächtig bei größeren AAA Vollpreistiteln. Die kosten auf Steam teilweise noch monatelang 50 Euro+ .... auch wenn sie im Laden teilweise schon für deutlich weniger zu haben sind, bzw gar nicht erst zu dem Preis erschienen sind. Die Leute kaufen es aber trotzdem, da sie lieber auf den bequemen Download zurückgreifen wollen. Und diese Situation wird sich weiter in die Richtung verschlechtern, wenn Steam nicht in absehbarer Zeit einen echten Mitbewerber hat. 
Steam hat wirklich seine Vorzüge und Valve macht ausgezeichnete Spiele mit vorbildlichem Support. Aber ganz unkritisch steh ich der Sache nicht gegenüber.


----------



## Worrel (11. September 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es genau umgekehrt. Alleine schon wie oft ich gelesen habe von 'Meinen Spielen in Steam', ist schon der erste fatale Irrtum.
> ... Und das verstehen die allerwenigsten oder wollen es vielleicht auch  nicht wahrhaben, vermutlich weil nicht sein kann was nicht sein darf.


Und wo ist der Unterschied zu normal "gekauften" Spielen? Bis auf Accountbindung und Wiederverkaufbarkeit darfst du mit einem Retail Titel exakt dasselbe machen wie mit einem Steam Titel.

Zugegebenermassen ein nicht unwichtiger Punkt, der aber bei den Schnäppchenpreisen hinfällig wird (Was interessiert mich die Wiederverkaufbarkeit, wenn ich als Schnäppchen schon weniger zahle, als beim Kaufen + Verkaufen als Spanne übrigbleibt?)

Abgesehen davon ist die deutsche Sprache voll von Sachen, die nicht so gemeint sind. zB sage ich ja auch "Mist, jetzt bin ich tot.", wo wirklich _jeder _Zuhörer weiß, daß ich meine Spielfigur gemeint habe und nicht gerade sterbend vom Stuhl falle.
Von der bloßen Aussage "Meine Spiele..." kannst du also gar nicht darauf schliessen, ob derjenige sich dessen bewußt ist, daß es nicht _seine_ Spiele sind, oder nicht.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. September 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Unterschied zu normal "gekauften" Spielen? Bis auf Accountbindung und Wiederverkaufbarkeit darfst du mit einem Retail Titel exakt dasselbe machen wie mit einem Steam Titel.
> 
> Zugegebenermassen ein nicht unwichtiger Punkt, der aber bei den Schnäppchenpreisen hinfällig wird (Was interessiert mich die Wiederverkaufbarkeit, wenn ich als Schnäppchen schon weniger zahle, als beim Kaufen + Verkaufen als Spanne übrigbleibt?)
> 
> ...


 Gut, dann nimm halt ich habe mir Spiele in Steam gekauft, dass ist im Grunde genau so falsch.

Ich kann bis auf ein Spiel alle meine gekauften Spiele spielen wann ich will und wo ich will, einzige Voraussetzung ist ein PC und die entsprechenden Datenträger. Auch die welche ich zuvor nicht installiert hatte.
Zum Glück auch manche neue, dank Games for Windows LIVE.

Du auch?


----------



## DarthDevil (11. September 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Unterschied zu normal "gekauften" Spielen? Bis auf Accountbindung und Wiederverkaufbarkeit darfst du mit einem Retail Titel exakt dasselbe machen wie mit einem Steam Titel.


 also ich finde das ist einfach zu kurz gedacht, das ganze hat finde ich durchaus eine menge negativer folgen. da wäre einerseits schon immer die gefahr, gerade bei einer quasi monopol stellung wie bei steam, das die nutzungsbedingungen geändert werden und man weitere einschränkungen in kauf nehmen muss.
das mit dem wiederverkauf finde ich auch so eine sache, ist denke ich auch nicht zwangsläufig positiv für den publisher. verkauf ich alte spiele, hab ich zB wieder mehr geld für neue, oder ein altes spiel das ich mir gebraucht kauft, weckt das interesse für eine evtl. nachfolger eines spiels, den ich mir dann neu kaufe.
recht häufig hab ich mir früher auch spiele in einer videothek zum testen ausgeliehen, geht heute eben wegen accountbindung nicht mehr. das schadet einerseits den videotheken die mit kunden wie mir dann keinen gewinn machen, andererseits ebenso den publishern, weil ich auf gewisse spiele nicht aufmerksam werde und daraufhin nicht kaufe.
ebenfalls recht negativ ist für mich das diverse daten über einen gesammelt werden wenn man nen account anlegen muss.
außerdem wären da noch diverse sicherheitsbedenken, sowohl accounthacks als auch hacks und datenklau bei den steamservern gab es schon.
onlineaktivierungen sind mir auch ein dorn im auge, vielleicht ist es selten mal kein internet zur verfügung zu haben, aber dennoch ist es durchaus möglich das es passiert das ich ein spiel auf das ich gerade zufällig lust bekomme, nicht zum laufen bringe weil mal grad kein internet verfügbar ist.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. September 2012)

Zum Thema Gebrauchtspiele, ich habe noch nie ein Spiel von mir verkauft, also diese Einschränkung wäre mir egal. Und ich habe mir auch nur ein einziges mal ein Spiel von einem Kumpel ausgeliehen, ist mir ebenso egal.

Mir geht es nur um die Leihspiele im Steam Account, dieses werde ich mit Sicherheit niemals akzeptieren, vor allem da Steam effektiv nicht einmal vor Raubkopien schützt, der DRM kann letztendlich von daher nur ein Vorwand sein.


----------



## DarthDevil (11. September 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Zum Thema Gebrauchtspiele, ich habe noch nie ein Spiel von mir verkauft, also diese Einschränkung wäre mir egal. Und ich habe mir auch nur ein einziges mal ein Spiel von einem Kumpel ausgeliehen, ist mir ebenso egal.


 ich hab das alles auch fast nie gemacht, aber trotzdem es ist mir nicht egal. wenn ich mir irgendein produkt egal welcher art auch immer kaufe, sehe ich genau das eben als ein sehr grundlegendes recht an, dieses produkt gegebenenfalls weiterzuverkaufen oder zu verleihen. schließlich hab ich gutes geld dafür gezahlt, und dann darf ich nicht entscheiden was ich damit machen darf???
was auch gerne vergessen wird, mit jedem recht das man den leuten wegnimmt, sinkt die hemmschwelle in zukunft ein weiteres recht wegzunehmen, ganz besonders wenn man festgestellt hat das die leute sich nicht dagegen wehren.


----------



## doomkeeper (11. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und bei Steam ist das Monopol bei der digitalen Distribution in Ordnung?



 Bitte Monopol und Marktführer nicht verwechseln


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bitte Monopol und Marktführer nicht verwechseln


Ich dachte dir sei aufgefallen, dass ich den Terminus des anderen Users benutzt habe?!  

Scheinbar nicht. Weder EA noch Valve mit Steam haben auch nur ansatzweise ein Monopol. EA ist, soweit ich weiß, auch nicht mehr #1 im Bereich Publisher, sondern diesen Titel hat Activisionblizzard inne. 

Ich wollte mich nur über die Herleitung bzw. Argumentationskette lustig machen. Scheinbar ist es immer noch Mode EA ohne Sinn und Verstand zu 'bashen'. EA hat sicherlich einige Fehler gemacht, aber das Ziel, wieder der größte Publisher zu werden, ist ganz normal. Oder meinst du ernsthaft, Valve mit Steam fördert andere Distributionsplattformen? Natürlich nicht. 

Steam soll auch weiterhin #1 bleiben und ist, meiner Meinung nach, Marktbeherrschend, jedenfalls auf dem PC. Das kann eigentlich nicht im Interesse für uns Spieler sein ... allerdings liest man ja hier sehr deutlich, dass Steam scheinbar der Messiahs ist, siehe z.B. die Kommentare von Worrel. Wie man ein DRM System, was mir die Benutzung vorschreibt, in den Himmel loben kann ist und bleibt mir unverständlich.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... allerdings liest man ja hier sehr deutlich, dass Steam scheinbar der Messiahs ist, siehe z.B. die Kommentare von Worrel. Wie man ein DRM System, was mir die Benutzung vorschreibt, in den Himmel loben kann ist und bleibt mir unverständlich.


 Das hat Worrel schon begründet und das kann ich auch nachvollziehen, durch die günstigen Angebote bei Steam, den vielen kostenlosen Zusatzinhalten die Valve zu ihren Spielen anbietet und vermutlich auch die zusätzlichen Funktionen.

Dies sind aber alles keine Konstanten, Newell ist auch nur ein Mensch und nicht unsterblich, und wenn man das nicht nur kurzfristig sieht, sollte man damit rechnen, dass sich das irgendwann auch sehr schnell ändern kann.

Deshalb würde ich zum Beispiel für ein Spiel welches ich mir kaufen möchte und ohne Steam wäre, auch 50 Euro bezahlen selbst wenn es in Steam nur 5 Euro kosten würde.


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das hat Worrel schon begründet und das kann ich auch nachvollziehen, durch die günstigen Angebote bei Steam, den vielen kostenlosen Zusatzinhalten die Valve zu ihren Spielen anbietet und vermutlich auch die zusätzlichen Funktionen.


Wie ich bereits meinte, ich mag doch garnicht bezweifeln, dass Steam auch seine Vorteile hat ... 

Ich mache mir nur "Sorgen", wie es mit unserem Hobby weitergeht. Damit meine ich nicht nur den PC, sondern auch Konsolen. Sony & MS haben bereits *heute* die geeigneten Plattformen, PSN & Live, um ein ähnliches System wie Steam aufzuziehen bzw. weiter auszubauen, denn bereits heute ist es möglich, Spiele bei MS rein digital zu erwerben.

Das ist eine Entwicklung meines Hobbys, an der ich kein Interesse habe ... *das* ist der Punkt, der mich so massiv stört. Dabei ist es mir relativ egal, ob ich als ewig gestriger angesehen werde, weil ich Steam nicht so toll finde und die super tollen Deal*z* nicht nutze!


----------



## Worrel (12. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... allerdings liest man ja hier sehr deutlich, dass Steam scheinbar der Messiahs ist, siehe z.B. die Kommentare von Worrel. Wie man ein DRM System, was mir die Benutzung vorschreibt, in den Himmel loben kann ist und bleibt mir unverständlich.


Steam ist kein "Messias" - seltsame Formulierung - es ist schlicht praktisch und macht vieles richtig.

Natürlich hat es auch Nachteile - nicht vorhandene Altersverifikation und nicht-Weiterverkaufbarkeit stehen dabei ganz oben auf der Liste - aber erstere kann man einfach umgehen, indem man sich solche Spiele giften lässt oder als Retail holt und letzteres tangiert mich als Spiele Sammler schlicht nicht.
Ich hab ja noch nicht mal _Afterlife (1996) _verkauft, obwohl ich das nie wieder spielen werde oder diverse Spiele, die eine 3DFx Karte voraussetzen...  

Wenn hier dann so Sachen gesagt werden wie "Bei Steam gehören einem die Spiele nicht", verstehe ich nicht, wie dann die objektive Richtigstellung, daß Spiele einem _generell genauso wenig _gehören, mich in eine Steam-"Jünger" Ecke rücken soll.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. September 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn hier dann so Sachen gesagt werden wie "Bei Steam gehören einem die Spiele nicht", verstehe ich nicht, wie dann die objektive Richtigstellung, daß Spiele einem _generell genauso wenig _gehören, mich in eine Steam-"Jünger" Ecke rücken soll.


 Die Spiele gehören einem natürlich nicht, aber de facto sind die Spiele in meinem Besitz. Dies habe ich aber doch eigentlich schon zuvor verdeutlicht, wo der Unterschied liegt.


----------



## Mothman (12. September 2012)

Man ist Eigentümer einer Kopie und einer dazugehörigen Lizenz. Das Spiel selbst ist weder mein Eigentum noch in meinem Besitz, wenn ich ein "Spiel kaufe".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2012)

Normale Retail-Spiele mit Aktivierungspflicht gehören einem ja auch nicht zu 100%, denn um es erstmal lauffähig zu machen muss es ja eben freigeschaltet werden. Darum finde ich die "Steam-Spiel Pro/Contra"-Diskussion aus heutiger Sicht für überholt. Wie auch bei Ubisoft. und Origin-Titeln. Ist doch alles dasselbe in grün.


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Man ist Eigentümer einer Kopie und einer dazugehörigen Lizenz. Das Spiel selbst ist weder mein Eigentum noch in meinem Besitz, wenn ich ein "Spiel kaufe".


... das war ja schon immer so und dürfte hier, in diesem Thread, auch nicht zur Diskussion stehen. 

Was hier aber zur Diskussion steht, ist mein Recht zur Veräußerung meines Datenträgers, der mein Eigentum ist, und die Lizenz des Spiels. Allerdings kann mir niemand die Veräußerung von Software verbieten, ganz im Gegenteil. Siehe akt. Rechtsprechung.

Würde Steam eine Möglichkeit bieten, eine Lizenz zu veräußern, was wohl technisch sowas von kein Problem sein dürfte, würde ich nicht unbedingt so eine Ablehnung gg. Steam haben. Allerdings sind wir dann wieder in der besten Gebrauchtmarktspielediskussion.

Unter uns, ich hab noch nie ein Spiel verkauft. 

Mir geht es aber ums Prinzip, dass ich aus meiner Sicht künstlich (!) beschränkt werde. Genauso verhält es sich mit dem Verleihen von Spielen. Auch das dürfte technisch kein Problem sein, ein Spiel aus seiner Liste für X Tage, ggf. sogar frei definierbar, zu verleihen ... sprich einem anderen Account zur Verfügung stellen.

Der größte Punkt, der mich seit jeher stört, ist eben das Problem mit dem 'always on'. Auch hier betrifft es mich nicht wirklich, da mein PC immer online ist und ich nicht unterwegs spiele, aber auch hier: es geht mir ums Prinzip.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Man ist Eigentümer einer Kopie und einer dazugehörigen Lizenz. Das Spiel selbst ist weder mein Eigentum noch in meinem Besitz, wenn ich ein "Spiel kaufe".


 Doch, die Spiele sind in meinem Besitz und solange ich diese privat für mich persönlich nutze, kann ich damit machen was ich will. Die Entwickler stehen ja nicht irgendwann in meiner Wohnung und sagen mir, so jetzt ist aber Schluss.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits meinte, ich mag doch garnicht bezweifeln, dass Steam auch seine Vorteile hat ...
> 
> Ich mache mir nur "Sorgen", wie es mit unserem Hobby weitergeht. Damit meine ich nicht nur den PC, sondern auch Konsolen. Sony & MS haben bereits *heute* die geeigneten Plattformen, PSN & Live, um ein ähnliches System wie Steam aufzuziehen bzw. weiter auszubauen, denn bereits heute ist es möglich, Spiele bei MS rein digital zu erwerben.


 

Aber viele tun ja so als ob Steam wirklich für alles verantwortlich ist.

Ich mein diese Platform wurde niemanden aufgezwungen und
Valve ist ein extrem großes Risiko eingegangen und mit der Zeit haben sich die Leute mit der Platform eben angefreundet.

Ich bin nachwievor der Meinung dass man Valve deswegen nicht an den Pranger stellen sollte wenn
die User es unterstützt haben.
Zumal Valve einfach tollen Suport bietet und einfach für den Kunden da ist.

Qualitätsorientierte Einstellung wurde halt unterstützt.

Dieser Trend wäre so oder so irgendwann gekommen ob wir es wollen oder nicht, denn die Welt
besteht nicht nur aus einer Spielebranche.
Und im digitalen Zeitalter entwickelt man immer mehr neue Dinge.

Der Unterschied ist nur wem solch ein Programm in die Hände gerät.

Und ich denke man kann Valve einfach nix schlechtes vorwerfen wie
sie mit ihren Kunden umgehen.

Stell dir doch mal so einen Marktführer-Service bei einem EA oder Activision vor?

Dann könnten wir wirklich unser PC-Hobby komplett vergessen weil
dann alles ausgenutzt wird was man nur ausnutzen kann.
Mit hoher Sicherheit.

Die typischen Kritikpunkte "Wiederverkauf", "Gewaltmindernde Version" und "Aktivierung nur mit Internet"
sind halt typische Merkmale vom neuem Zeitalter.
Und dass man sich nicht ins eigene Bein schießen möchte muss man wohl hier nicht erwähnen.

Alles in einem finde ich dass Steam mehr richtig als falsch macht.
Steam ist für niemanden das Über-Godlike-Programm.

Aber es ist praktisch, bietet viel, läuft stabil und zu 99% erreichbar, wird fast täglich gepatcht und erweitert.

Ich will hier nicht wieder eine Diskussion entfachen, aber mich wunderts immer
noch dass es Leute wie MisterSmith gibt die immer mit dieser "Auf Steam gehört mir kein einziges Spiel"
herkommen.

Dieses Thema wurde gut erklärt und ausdiskutiert.
Das hat auch nix mit Steam zu tun. Und auch die "Abo" Absätze in der Eula wurden 
1000 mal erklärt und haben nix mit dem eigentlichem "Abo" zu tun.

Wir waren schon immer nur der *Besitzer* von der Software und *Eigentümer *der Software CD.
Daran hat sich seit Steam nix geändert, warum das auf einmal der übergroße
Kritkpunkt sein soll leuchtet mir einfach nicht auf.

Nur weil es früher nicht derart besprochen wurde heißt es doch nicht dass es früher nicht schon so war.

Edit:
Schaut euch mal die alten Kopierschutzsystem an z.b. von EA ? mit ihrem Starforce glaub ich
Es gab früher viel schlimmere Schutzsysteme und das ohne Platform.

Früher hat dieses Thema nicht sonderlich viel Beachtung bekommen weil
man z.b. mit Brennen sowas leicht umgehen konnte usw.
Aber heutzutage, wo man sein Produkt registrieren muss, wird man eben
mit diesem Problem konfrontiert.


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Doch, die Spiele sind in meinem Besitz und solange ich diese privat für mich persönlich nutze, kann ich damit machen was ich will. Die Entwickler stehen ja nicht irgendwann in meiner Wohnung und sagen mir, so jetzt ist aber Schluss.


Nein, das ist rechtlich leider nicht der Fall. Du bist Eigentümer des Datenträgers und hast die Lizenz, ~ das Recht, zur Nutzung der Software erlangt.

Nicht mehr ... aber auch nicht weniger. 

Das "kann ich machen was ich will" mag stimmen im Sinne von "wo kein Kläger da kein Richter", nur ändert das nichts an der realen rechtlichen Situation.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein, das ist rechtlich leider nicht der Fall. Du bist Eigentümer des Datenträgers und hast die Lizenz, ~ das Recht, zur Nutzung der Software erlangt.


 Was ja bei Musik und Film nicht anders ist.


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was ja bei Musik und Film nicht anders ist.


Ich aber meine DVDs, BR und Musik CDs durchaus auch weiterveräußern kann ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich aber meine DVDs, BR und Musik CDs durchaus auch weiterveräußern kann ...


 Noch. Aber schon die Musik-Branche macht mehr Umsatz mit MP3s denn mit herkömmlichen CDs. Und da zieht der Weiterverkauf rechtlich betrachtet ja auch nicht mehr.
Ich hoffe dass es nie soweit kommt, aber wer weiss ob uns sowas nicht auch in baldiger Zukunft Ähnliches bei Filmen erwartet...


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Noch. Aber schon die Musik-Branche macht mehr Umsatz mit MP3s denn mit herkömmlichen CDs. Und da zieht der Weiterverkauf rechtlich betrachtet ja auch nicht mehr.
> Ich hoffe dass es nie soweit kommt, aber wer weiss ob uns sowas nicht auch in baldiger Zukunft Ähnliches bei Filmen erwartet...


Verkaufen ist in der Tat ein Problem bei mp3 Dateien ... allerdings sehe ich hier eindeutig den Gesetzgeber in der Pflicht das UrhG hier anzupassen. Denn wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Softwarelizenzen, die man ohne Datenträger erworben hat und deren weiterverkauft erlaubt ist, und mp3 Dateien? 

Aber langsam näherst du dich meiner Position an bzw. sieht meine Bedenken bei dem Thema. Wir gewöhnen uns immer mehr und mehr an Rahmenbedingungen, die seitens der Industrie aufgestellt bzw. definiert werden. Später wird es vllt. normal das der BR Player "always on" sein muss und man eine BR mit der ID des BR Players 'bindet', so das ein Verkauf der BR nicht mehr möglich ist.

Ist das Internet weg? Funktioniert weder Steam v2 noch der BR Player ... gut, endlich mit dem iPad5 wieder ein Buch lesen!


----------



## MisterSmith (12. September 2012)

Also nochmal, die Spiele selbst sind de facto in meinem Besitz nicht nur die Lizenz. Und solange ich persönlich in meinen vier Wänden damit egal was auch immer mache, interessiert es die Entwickler auch nicht.

Bei Steam hast du nur eine Lizenz erworben, in der steht das selbst dieses Nutzungsrecht jederzeit genommen werden kann. Das mir das Spiel selbst nicht gehört ist klar, aber der Datenträger, auf dem das Spiel ist, gehört mir.

Das ist auch Wortklauberei, ob jetzt der Datenträger auf dem das Spiel ist mir gehört, ist vielleicht juristisch relevant. Mich interessiert nur kann ich das Spiel spielen wann und wo ich will oder nicht, dieses ist entscheidend, alles andere ist für mich irrelevant.


----------



## Worrel (12. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ist das Internet weg? Funktioniert weder Steam v2 ...


 Steam hat einen Offline Modus.


----------



## Worrel (12. September 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> ... solange ich persönlich in meinen vier Wänden damit egal was auch immer mache, interessiert es die Entwickler auch nicht.


Trotzdem gilt auch hier der Unterschied zwischen "können" und "dürfen".

Du *kannst *alles mögliche mit der Spiele DVD anstellen - zum Beispiel kopieren und einem "Freund" 10 Euro für die Kopie abknöpfen. Nur, weil du etwas machen *kannst*, *darfst *du es allerdings noch lange nicht - aus der puren *Möglichkeit *ist kein *Recht* ableitbar.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Steam hat einen Offline Modus.


... der immer perfekt funktioniert? 

Da habe ich ganz andere Dinge gehört, vorallem wenn 'plötzlich' das Internet weg ist. 
Des Weiteren nutzt dir der Kauf deiner Retailbox auch nicht, wenn du das Spiel nicht aktivieren kannst, weil das Internet gerade 'down' ist, du unterwegs bist, du [...].



Spoiler



Übrigens sollte die Referenz mit Steam v2 und iPad5 mit einem Augenzwinkern auf die Zukunft verweisen und ich hab einfach mal frech behaupten wollen, dass es dann keinen Offlinemodus mehr gibt. Aber es war genau das: eine Behauptung ohne Grundlage.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... der immer perfekt funktioniert?


 Hängt es nicht vom jeweiligen Spiel selber ab, ob der Steam-Offline-Modus funktioniert oder nicht ?
Also was ich bisher an reinen Singleplayer-Spielen gekauft habe, funktioniert bisher anstandslos offline.

Könnte mir gut vorstellen dass vereinzelnde Titel von Natur aus keinen anbieten, weil keiner dafür gedacht war. Ne rein hypothetische Vermutung, mehr nicht.


----------



## Worrel (13. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... der immer perfekt funktioniert?


Bei der einen Panne Anfang diesen Jahres betraf es ja nur Rechner, die an dem Tag Online waren - wer nur den Offline Modus nutzte, bekam von dem Problem nichts mit.

Dort war der Offline Modus nur betroffen, wenn man vorher Online war.

Und das war meines Wissens die einzige Panne im derzeitigen Funktionsstand des Offline Modus.



> Des Weiteren nutzt dir der Kauf deiner Retailbox auch nicht, wenn du das Spiel nicht aktivieren kannst, weil das Internet gerade 'down' ist, du unterwegs bist, du [...].


Nun, du kannst schonmal die DVD Daten installieren, damit die schon mal auf der Platte sind.

Aber wie wahrscheinlich ist das, daß das Internet gerade dann ausfällt, wenn du dir ein neues Spiel geholt hast? Mal abgesehen davon, daß man zB "unterwegs sein" vorher weiß und sich darauf einstellen kann.



> ... ich hab einfach mal frech behaupten wollen, dass es dann keinen Offlinemodus mehr gibt. Aber es war genau das: eine Behauptung ohne Grundlage.


 Da Valve den Online Modus bisher eher entschärft hat  _(früher musste man zum Schalten in den Offline Modus Online sein, aber das wurde ja inzwischen geändert)_, gehe ich nicht davon aus, daß dies in absehbarer Zukunft passieren wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. September 2012)

Rabowke hat mit seiner Kritik schon recht. lch nutze zwar auch Steam und hab an sich mit der Plattform kein Problem mehr. Allerdings hat sie schon schwere Nachteile und diese muss man auch ansprechen. 

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das überhaupt möglich ist, aber ich würde mir z.B. wünschen, dass gesetzlich irgendwo geregelt wird, dass wenn so ein Firma mal in "schieflage" gerät, oder gar in die Insolvenz kommt, dann verpflichtet ist, einen Patch zu veröffentlichen, der die Spiele von der Plattform löst und sie dann immer noch spielbar sind.

So bleibt immer dieses ungewisse "Gefühl", was da in Zukunft sein mag. 

Und für Leute, die gerne ihre Spiele weiterverkaufen, könnte man ja eine Art Marktplatz in Steam einrichten und Valve bekommt dann für jedes weiterverkaufte Spiel eben einen gewissen Anteil. Da wäre dann im Endeffkt ja jedem geholfen.


----------



## Mothman (13. September 2012)

Also wie ist es denn jetzt mit den -sagen wir mal 15 Jahre - alten Spielen?!  
Die meisten laufen nicht mehr unter aktuellen Betriebssystemen und wenn dann nur "Remakes", die man sich eh noch mal kaufen muss. 
Oder man nutzt ein Tool wie "DosBox", was aber auch nicht immer klappt (eben nur bei ganz alten DOS-Games).

Also vor welcher Zukunft habt ihr Angst? 

In 15 Jahren haben wir doch wieder ganz andere Plattformen und Betriebssysteme und wenn man dann wirklich mal ein "Retro"-Spiel spielen will, wird es auch ein Pendant zur DosBox heute geben, welches das Spielen der alten Spiele ermöglicht.

Man muss ja nicht alles negativ sehen, vor allem, wenn uns die Geschichte eigentlich schon eines Besseren belehrt hat.


----------



## MisterSmith (13. September 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Trotzdem gilt auch hier der Unterschied zwischen "können" und "dürfen".
> 
> Du *kannst *alles mögliche mit der Spiele DVD anstellen - zum Beispiel kopieren und einem "Freund" 10 Euro für die Kopie abknöpfen. Nur, weil du etwas machen *kannst*, *darfst *du es allerdings noch lange nicht - aus der puren *Möglichkeit *ist kein *Recht* ableitbar.


 Ich habe doch extra geschrieben 'für mich persönlich', ist also nichts mit kopieren für einen Freund oder was auch immer.

Was interessiert mich in dem Zusammenhang das Recht? Dieses interessiert ja noch nicht einmal die Entwickler, wie gesagt immer noch im Zusammenhang auf mich alleine bezogen.

Weder verkaufe ich meine Spiele noch kopiere ich diese oder leihe sie aus.


----------

